# Spring bar removal tool



## Alan C (Apr 7, 2017)

I assume I'm going to need one of these so I'm not hacking away at the Tudor with a screwdriver when my new strap arrives.

Which one should I be looking for, or will any of them do?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

You can buy cheaper ones but Bergeon tools will last and give you reliable service... https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=bergeon+tools&tag=googhydr-21&index=aps&hvadid=188169766302&hvpos=1t1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=230926715571614542&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9045292&hvtargid=kwd-181187758&ref=pd_sl_3beaaty1wa_b


----------



## FarmerPalmer (May 11, 2017)

Another vote for Bergeon. I got mine (6767-F) from Amazon too.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Not cheap but I would think these double sided ones are easier to use.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/?iid=251988980179&&&dispItem=1&adgroupid=44594567914&rlsatarget=pla-364032868237&abcId=1088856&adtype=pla&merchantid=110769374&poi=&googleloc=9046824&device=m&campaignid=805978797&crdt=0&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F1%2F710-134428-41853-0%2F2%3Fmpre%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.co.uk%252Fitm%252Flike%252F251988980179%253Fchn%253Dps%2526dispItem%253D1%26itemid%3D251988980179%26targetid%3D364032868237%26device%3Dm%26adtype%3Dpla%26googleloc%3D9046824%26poi%3D%26campaignid%3D805978797%26adgroupid%3D44594567914%26rlsatarget%3Dpla-364032868237%26abcId%3D1088856%26merchantid%3D110769374%26gclid%3DCj0KEQjwx6TJBRCWtsiXpI7bhOYBEiQA1en3F_eZm-TMDlwOv6oGUxQ0wcovuXjmbZOkI7e751pScJMaArZs8P8HAQ%26srcrot%3D710-134428-41853-0%26rvr_id%3D1219465802793&chn=ps


----------



## Alan C (Apr 7, 2017)

BondandBigM said:


> Not cheap but I would think these double sided ones are easier to use.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/?iid=251988980179&&&dispItem=1&adgroupid=44594567914&rlsatarget=pla-364032868237&abcId=1088856&adtype=pla&merchantid=110769374&poi=&googleloc=9046824&device=m&campaignid=805978797&crdt=0&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F1%2F710-134428-41853-0%2F2%3Fmpre%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.co.uk%252Fitm%252Flike%252F251988980179%253Fchn%253Dps%2526dispItem%253D1%26itemid%3D251988980179%26targetid%3D364032868237%26device%3Dm%26adtype%3Dpla%26googleloc%3D9046824%26poi%3D%26campaignid%3D805978797%26adgroupid%3D44594567914%26rlsatarget%3Dpla-364032868237%26abcId%3D1088856%26merchantid%3D110769374%26gclid%3DCj0KEQjwx6TJBRCWtsiXpI7bhOYBEiQA1en3F_eZm-TMDlwOv6oGUxQ0wcovuXjmbZOkI7e751pScJMaArZs8P8HAQ%26srcrot%3D710-134428-41853-0%26rvr_id%3D1219465802793&chn=ps


How much!!!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoughie0 (Jan 17, 2005)

I've used a Bergeon 6111 for many years and it has been excellent. I've never used a Bergeon 6767-f so can't comment on that specific model, however, for sheer quality I wouldn't get anything other than a Bergeon spring bar tool.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Alan C said:


> How much!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 As said not cheap but how much was your watch and it will last you a lifetime.

As an engineer tools are something I've never scrimped on and definitely one thing that falls into the "you what you pay for" although I do appreciate that it is probably one for the pro's rather than the occasional strap changer.


----------



## Alan C (Apr 7, 2017)

BondandBigM said:


> As said not cheap but how much was your watch and it will last you a lifetime.
> As an engineer tools are something I've never scrimped on and definitely one thing that falls into the "you what you pay for" although I do appreciate that it is probably one for the pro's rather than the occasional strap changer.


A good point, well made.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Leberkäse (Feb 11, 2017)

Bergeon 6767F and a roll of masking tape + patience. It really isnt rocket science Alan, just take your time. No doubt you will find a tutorial on youtube if needed.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

artistmike said:


> You can buy cheaper ones but Bergeon tools will last and give you reliable service... https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=bergeon+tools&tag=googhydr-21&index=aps&hvadid=188169766302&hvpos=1t1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=230926715571614542&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9045292&hvtargid=kwd-181187758&ref=pd_sl_3beaaty1wa_b


 I have this one as well, nice and sturdy feel to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Alan C (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks all. Just bought one now. Think I've got the right one. The one with the dork at one end and the pin at the other.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Don't put yourself down mate. I wouldn't call you a dork.

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Alan C (Apr 7, 2017)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> Don't put yourself down mate. I wouldn't call you a dork.


Lol. Where's the edit button?


----------

